# Unofficial World Records



## pjk (Apr 6, 2008)

Speedcubing.com posts the major breaks in UWR's every so often. I just noticed this:
"Jason Baum broke the Unofficial World Record for solving Rubik's Cube, with a new average record of 9.92 seconds."

Jason, is this with ZBF2L? At the time of this posting, the UWR list isn't updated, only the above was posted on the homepage. Also here.


----------



## Ron (Apr 6, 2008)

Mmmm, that was strange. The new version was on the server, but even when I refreshed I still saw the old version. I uploaded again and now it shows the latest version.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 6, 2008)

I see it on there.

"(11.81) 10.33 10.52 09.59 10.53 (07.43) 10.81 10.47 08.84 08.66 10.02 09.43
I feel a little guitly about posting this. Three of the solves (10.53 8.66 and 9.43) had PLL skips. I am definitely not this fast consistently and guys like Nakajima Mitsuki Edouard Harris and Andrew Kang are all way better than me. One of you guys better beat this! My normal average is 11-12. I will do something like that in competition eventually!"

Well, congratulations!


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 6, 2008)

When I am taking "real" averages, I only use ZBF2L on easy cases. I know I used it at least twice in that average. But for me right now, the best way to use the ZB I know is to mix it in with my Fridrich solving. I think that will change when I have more of ZBLL down though. That average was a total fluke and I really don't deserve the UWR...

By the way, why is it that commas never display in the comments?


----------



## pjk (Apr 6, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> When I am taking "real" averages, I only use ZBF2L on easy cases. I know I used it at least twice in that average. But for me right now, the best way to use the ZB I know is to mix it in with my Fridrich solving. I think that will change when I have more of ZBLL down though. That average was a total fluke and I really don't deserve the UWR...
> 
> By the way, why is it that commas never display in the comments?


Cool. What do you mean commas never display in comments? Can you give me an example?


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 7, 2008)

When I submitted my comments, I typed "Nakajima, Mitsuki, Edouard, Harris, and Andrew Kang" but the commas didn't show up when it got posted. This has happened to me before as well so I was just wondering. It's no big deal though.


----------



## pjk (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, you're referring to the speedcubing.com posting, right? That is Ron's site, I have no control over that.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats Jason ;-)


----------



## Pedro (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.cubingtechniques.com/cubing/records/

9.88 average :O


----------



## Ron (Apr 7, 2008)

Jason,

I have a script that removes commas if people post "garbage" between the times. This is to make the quotes look more uniform.
It also removes other commas unfortunately, but I simply do not have the time each day to remove the "garbage" commas by hand.

So if you post your times first, without commas and without double new lines in the quote, I do not run the script.

Sorry.

Ron


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 7, 2008)

Y'all make me feel really slow =[


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Jason, can we get the scramble to that non-lucky 7.43? 

Congrats on the average!


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 7, 2008)

Pedro said:


> http://www.cubingtechniques.com/cubing/records/
> 
> 9.88 average :O



For all we know, that might not even be an updated record


----------



## joey (Apr 7, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cubingtechniques.com/cubing/records/
> ...



What about your 10.18 avg on the UWR then? 

It says on speedcubing.com that Jason doesnt have the 7.43 scramble.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 8, 2008)

joey said:


> It says on speedcubing.com that Jason doesnt have the 7.43 scramble.



Oh, I see that now.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 8, 2008)

joey said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro said:
> ...



Well, that record was last year, I have a new one this year. I don't really see the point of posting it, not until I get closer to WR, otherwise it just looks weird ("Wow, 9.81 avg at home?! But at comps he's like 12s, he must be REALLY nervous or he's just not that fast!") Hehe


----------



## philkt731 (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah your just not that fast, harris


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 8, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Well, that record was last year, I have a new one this year. I don't really see the point of posting it, not until I get closer to WR, otherwise it just looks weird ("Wow, 9.81 avg at home?! But at comps he's like 12s, he must be REALLY nervous or he's just not that fast!") Hehe


I feel the same way, and it's really weird now seeing my name at the top. I feel like I don't deserve it at all because my times in comp are so bad. Harris, at least you've done sub 10 in comp... my best single is only 11.7x, and that's my only sub 12 =/

I was actually talking to Rowe about this after I did that average. I told him that I feel like I have to do good at my next competition, otherwise people might start to think I'm lying. His response: "now you know exactly how I feel". It's probably because I tend to put a lot of pressure on myself, but it's so frustrating that I can get averages like this at home (even if it was fluky) and then struggle to get sub 15 at competition. I don't get it =/

Hopefully Rowe and I will tear it up at our next competition, because I'm sick of feeling disappointed after every comp.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 8, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I feel the same way, and it's really weird now seeing my name at the top. I feel like I don't deserve it at all because my times in comp are so bad. Harris, at least you've done sub 10 in comp... my best single is only 11.7x, and that's my only sub 12 =/
> 
> I was actually talking to Rowe about this after I did that average. I told him that I feel like I have to do good at my next competition, otherwise people might start to think I'm lying. His response: "now you know exactly how I feel". It's probably because I tend to put a lot of pressure on myself, but it's so frustrating that I can get averages like this at home (even if it was fluky) and then struggle to get sub 15 at competition. I don't get it =/
> 
> Hopefully Rowe and I will tear it up at our next competition, because I'm sick of feeling disappointed after every comp.



After 5 competitions, you'll be breezing (5 competitions in a year?!) You'll be so used to competition, such that there's not excitement or pressure, and you'll think, "It doesn't matter if I get a 10 or a 16 now, because there's always more competition that I can go to later..." 

Basically, you don't cube in a competition because you want to prove yourself; you cube in competition just because you want to cube. So at that time you're not thinking about the audience staring at you, not thinking about the reaction if you get a good/bad solve, not thinking about a specific time that you want to aim at, or not thinking about how your average is turning out so far. You're only thinking about that you want to solve the cube at the best that you can. And it means you'll have fun with it, just pretend you're racing yourself (because you are, technically)!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 8, 2008)

For me to do well, it doesn't really matter how I feel about the competition or how much I cube or race or go crazy during it; the most important thing is what I do right before a solve. If I'm really excited and nervous then I have trouble controlling the cube (since I don't get that nervous at home, of course) so my strategy is to relax before each solve, take a few deep breaths, not rush through inspection at all, and then not try to turn any faster than I'm used to, just be very smooth and make sure to look ahead a lot. It might take a little practice to still be able to turn just as fast when you're trying to relax but I think it can work quite well in the long run.

I did an experiment on myself a few years ago where I tried to figure out whether being excessively hyper or calm would affect my ability to judge time or move quickly. (I wasn't into speedcubing at the time, but I used a program that timed how long it took you to type a specific thing, which I'd memorized.) If I recall correctly, the results were that being hyper made me feel like my time was better, but it actually wasn't (and in fact I had worse accuracy), while being calm made me slightly faster because I had better control of what I was doing. So with speedcubing it would translate to calmness giving you better lookahead and probably the same times you are getting in practice.

I don't think telling yourself the competition doesn't matter would help that much, actually. It's true that that would stop you from going too fast and messing up because of that, but I think relaxing would have the same effect, and you also wouldn't have to try to convince yourself of something which might not be true (i.e. if you can or are trying to break a record the comp definitely is important).


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 8, 2008)

It's interesting, under what circumstances one performs best at is different for every individual.

I remember at Pleasantville, I was intent on beating Dan at 5x5x5 and performed something like 10s slower than my at-home average. Whereas, I didn't care about 4x4x4 and I placed 2nd (not to mention broke my single-solve PB). >___>;;

Then there was Virginia where I was hitting 2:20 times on the 5x5x5 all day (racing Mitchell and losing), and then I got a 2:01 average.

I definitely perform better under a bit of pressure, and an apathy towards the results.


----------



## MiloD (Apr 8, 2008)

I definitely perform better with music.. preferably something groovy; has anyone tried headphones in a competition?


----------



## Pedro (Apr 8, 2008)

MiloD said:


> I definitely perform better with music.. preferably something groovy; has anyone tried headphones in a competition?



no, you're not allowed to wear them while solving


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2008)

Pedro said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely perform better with music.. preferably something groovy; has anyone tried headphones in a competition?
> ...


"2i)While competing competitors must not use sound equipment, other electronic equipment (like walkmans, dictaphones or additional lighting)."


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 16, 2015)

So, I'm not sure if this is where I'm supposed to put this post, but it's the best place I could find... I got the UWR for Skewb Diamond single. (lol no one cares about non-event UWRs except me.) It's 7.588, beating the old record by almost 5 seconds. Video is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaEbUOR-Lek


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 16, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> So, I'm not sure if this is where I'm supposed to put this post, but it's the best place I could find... I got the UWR for Skewb Diamond single. (lol no one cares about non-event UWRs except me.) It's 7.588, beating the old record by almost 5 seconds. Video is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaEbUOR-Lek



You could have posted in Random Cubing Discussion

Anyway GJ although close to nobody does skewb diamond


----------



## Berd (Jun 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> So, I'm not sure if this is where I'm supposed to put this post, but it's the best place I could find... I got the UWR for Skewb Diamond single. (lol no one cares about non-event UWRs except me.) It's 7.588, beating the old record by almost 5 seconds. Video is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaEbUOR-Lek


Gj! I hope to get a UWR some day...


----------



## stoic (Jun 16, 2015)

That video needs a bit of editing, there's like about 50s of nothing at the start


----------



## G2013 (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations! What a weird event ;D


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 16, 2015)

2:27:53 Team BLD Roux solve with PDF!
Hope to get a success on video today soon.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 16, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 2:27:53 Team BLD Roux solve with PDF!
> Hope to get a success on video today soon.



what... that's like 1 move every three seconds, you guys can do better, get like sub 1.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 16, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 2:27:53 Team BLD Roux solve with PDF!
> Hope to get a success on video today soon.



but this though


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (Jun 16, 2015)

what is the half-truncated cube UWR?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 16, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> but this though
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzeHwtlSJ5Y



skype roux team bld

1:12 pb single


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 17, 2015)

ellwd said:


> That video needs a bit of editing, there's like about 50s of nothing at the start



It was me talking about it  I'm guessing you didn't have your volume turned up. There's an annotation to skip to the solve, btw.


----------



## stoic (Jun 17, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> It was me talking about it  I'm guessing you didn't have your volume turned up. There's an annotation to skip to the solve, btw.


Ah ok, my bad. 
Yeah I tend to watch most stuff with the volume off lol.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 17, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! I hope to get a UWR some day...



I hear the guy who has Gear Cube avg100 UWR sucks. 

You could probably get that with a week or two of practice and a decent gear cube.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 18, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 2:27:53 Team BLD Roux solve with PDF!
> Hope to get a success on video today soon.



lol we suk



GuRoux said:


> what... that's like 1 move every three seconds, you guys can do better, get like sub 1.



lets see you get sub-1 team bld! actually lets see it though. U and me?



Ross The Boss said:


> but this though
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzeHwtlSJ5Y



but "this though" isn't *SKYPE* team bld


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 18, 2015)

UWR for fastest time solving a cube while being named "Daniel White" (since we're getting stupid specific with UWRs)


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 18, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> UWR for fastest time solving a cube while being named "Daniel White" (since we're getting stupid specific with UWRs)



How is Gear Cube avg100 stupid specific?


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lets see you get sub-1 team bld! actually lets see it though. U and me?



so you don't believe in adam's abilities then huh? just kidding; i was pretty bad at team blind but have only done it a couple times.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 18, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> so you don't believe in adam's abilities then huh? just kidding; i was pretty bad at team blind but have only done it a couple times.



its k we suck too! adam is a scrouxb and is eating dinner rn. wanna do an attempt?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 18, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> How is Gear Cube avg100 stupid specific?



I was commenting on Roux Team BLD, and it even got more specific to Skype Roux Team BLD vs Live Roux Team BLD.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 18, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> I was commenting on Roux Team BLD, and it even got more specific to Skype Roux Team BLD vs Live Roux Team BLD.



Ah, my mistake.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 18, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> its k we suck too! adam is a scrouxb and is eating dinner rn. wanna do an attempt?



okay, i'm up for an attempt, sent you a pm.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 18, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> UWR for fastest time solving a cube while being named "Daniel White" (since we're getting stupid specific with UWRs)



My personal favorite is the one where apparently two kids just wanted to be on the wiki page, so they came up with "One Move Pyraminx Team Factory" which was basically how fast can two people perform a U move on a pyraminx. And then two other people beat them like a week later.

Edit: pretty sure that's also what happened with skewb OH, iirc; somebody put it up just to say UWR then someone else actually took the time to get good at skewb OH.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 18, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> My personal favorite is the one where apparently two kids just wanted to be on the wiki page, so they came up with "One Move Pyraminx Team Factory" which was basically how fast can two people perform a U move on a pyraminx. And then two other people beat them like a week later.
> 
> Edit: pretty sure that's also what happened with skewb OH, iirc; somebody put it up just to say UWR then someone else actually took the time to get good at skewb OH.



Well too bad because my friend and I got a 0.073 today


----------

